# Session's woods gravel loop - 7/19/09



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2009)

Hit up the gravel loop towing my son in the trailer today.  I was a bit concerned about some of the hills, and they were challenging with the trailer, but I made it.  Two laps was enough for me, the GPS says 5.3 miles, but I thought each lap was closer to 3 miles, so I dunno.  I was riding for around 1 hour.  I would have liked to have gone longer, but the last hill really killed me.  I was glad for the 185mm front disc brake going down some of those hills.  With all that extra weight it was a bit sketchy at times.  I didn't want to get going to fast because I wouldn't be able to stop that well, and I didn't want to launch the suspension-less trailer into orbit on the bumps and waterbars. 

All in all a fun day with my son.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice Brian...He must have loved that!!!

steveo


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 19, 2009)

Well done Brian! 

I have a hard time dragging just my ass up some of those hills, can't imagine doing it with a trailer containing a small child in tow. 

+1  and :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2009)

I went in the counter clockwise direction, so the worst hill to climb (IMHO) was a DH for me.  That's the one I was happy to have the upgraded brakes on.

Thanks though.  I think he had fun, which is the most important part.  He wanted to go for a third loop, but my legs said no.


----------



## severine (Jul 19, 2009)

You are Super Man! I don't know how you did 2 laps towing him and that trailer! But I'm glad you guys had a good time while mommy & sissy were out of town.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2009)

It really wasn't _that_ bad.  If I didn't have to take so much time off in the last month I bet I could have gone for 3 or more loops.  I don't think I would have made that big climb if I rode in the other direction though.  I barely made it without a trailer when we rode through that part on a ride earlier in the year.


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice job! Big E will be ripping up the trails with us in no time! :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nice job! Big E will be ripping up the trails with us in no time! :razz:



That's the plan, his older sister too.

If I had the money I'd buy this tricked out single wheel, suspended kid trailer that's good for doing single track and take him out with me now.  I've seen reviews on MTBR, looks pretty good.  Too bad it costs over a grand, IIRC.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice!  Get em hooked early!

I took our son for his first ride on Saturday.  He loved it.  We startled a little fawn that was drinking water about 2 feet away from us.  He stopped 10 yards from us and we just sat there and watched him.  I was mashing the pedals on the SS on the hills and trained him to yell "mash, mash" as I mashed the pedals up the hill.  Hoping to get him out again this afternoon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

congrats


----------

